# 5 1/2 months ears up



## Mr.Wyatt (Apr 4, 2010)

been stressing about this for months.what a relief


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, congratulations!! What a handsome devil he is!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay! What a handsome boy!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yipee!!! He has beautiful colouring.


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Your Baby ear are so cute..


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

How handsome! 
This gives me hope for Jax. He looks like your avatar pic right now. 
I'm getting a little concerned to be honest hehe


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

YAY! Great progress, handsome boy....


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

great news congratulations!!..

have they come up just all of a sudden??.. my dog is nearly the same age and his ears are still down.. he brings them up only when doing something like running or eating but when he is just sitting they are down!!.. before teething they were up.. could you plz share your story with your dogs ears?..


----------



## lizzkatris (Apr 29, 2010)

Geez! That's FIVE MONTHS?! Look at his paws! What a handsome guy, though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I was about to say the same thing- he's BIG! And gorgeous


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cheers to his ears (yeah, pretty cheesey i know)


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

yes i read before that bigger dogs take more time to have their ears up!!..


----------

